#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-10-25
<mdeslaur> \o
<infinity> o/
<slangasek> o^
<infinity> stgraber?
<infinity> And I see no kees.
<infinity> #startmeeting Technical Board Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 25 16:00:40 2016 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<infinity> Hai.
<slangasek> hello
<infinity> #topic Action Review
<infinity> The MaaS thing is deferred yet again, I really need to jump on that.
<infinity> And I'm setting an ETA of 16.04.2 release for the xenial support header fixups.
<infinity> mdeslaur: flavour CVE stuff?
<mdeslaur> my item is deferred again also....I swear I'll work on it soon, just as soon as the CVEs stop coming in :P
<infinity> Right, I'll ask people to stop finding bugs.
<infinity> Should work.
<mdeslaur> cool
<infinity> #topic mailing list review
<infinity> I see nothing since September.
<infinity> #topic Community Bugs
<infinity> Nein.
<infinity> #topic Next chair
<infinity> Based on the last meeting's log, looks like it's mdeslaur up next, with a backup of slangasek.
<slangasek> sounds about right
<mdeslaur> sounds good
<infinity> #topic AOB
<infinity> So, who has fun OB?
<mdeslaur> I don't
<infinity> *crickets*
<infinity> So, next meeting is scheduled for US election day.  Will the Americans be able to vote and still make the meeting?
<infinity> And, indeed, will any of us be able to get anything done while glued to our TVs for 12 hours with Trump anxiety?
<slangasek> the Americans on this team all vote by mail
<infinity> Good for you.  Then we'll keep it on the schedule.
<slangasek> (as in, that's the only way to vote in this state :)
<infinity> If nothing else, then...
<infinity> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 25 16:07:31 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-10-25-16.00.moin.txt
<slangasek> infinity: thanks :)
<mdeslaur> thanks infinity!
<infinity> Wiki updated.
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-10-24
<mdeslaur> hi
<mdeslaur> hrm
<mdeslaur> anyone here today?
<slangasek> oops
<slangasek> mdeslaur: hi, sorry, no highlights == not looking in the right window :)
<slangasek> I realized I was late as I was processing the DMB's PPU acl request
<mdeslaur> no infinity, no kees
<mdeslaur> stgraber: are you here?
<mdeslaur> ok, nothing new on the mailing list, nothing new in the bug tracker, everyone is missing.
<mdeslaur> meeting cancelled.
<mdeslaur> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> :/
